# zoozone2



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

can anyone find a website that sells the zoozone2? why is there such a lack of it in the uk?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> can anyone find a website that sells the zoozone2? why is there such a lack of it in the uk?


Because of the pandemic everything is difficult to get a hold of :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

They sell them at Jollyes
https://www.jollyes.co.uk/zoo-zone-large-small-animal-habitat.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

I know they are out of stock at the moment but they might get some back in stock soon.


----------

